# The sims freeplay



## ghostly gossip (Oct 14, 2013)

Do u love the sims? And play it in your apple device all of the time? Well come join the thread! Promise u will like the sims a lot after this!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh man... The Sims. I used to play Sims 1 for hours when I was in Junior High. Then when Sims 2 was released, I swear it seemed like I'd only be playing for an hour even though five had gone by. I like the Sims 3 but I wasn't really wowed by it because I hate that you have to constantly play each household otherwise the game will keep going on it's own and ruin whatever plans you had. I don't know if I'll be playing Sims 4 right away, but I hope the way the neighborhoods and households are set up changes. If not, I hope players at least get the option to change the settings and I also hope that building towns and placing lots is a lot easier like it was back in the Sims 2. I mostly enjoy building, decorating, and creating drama (haha), but I hope the Sims 4 isn't a letdown!


----------

